# -=Incubu5' and priZZ's photo competition thread=-



## priZZ (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Folks!

The battle has begun!  Rules are: we will upload every week one picture from the same species, or the same genus. If we are out of the same Ts, we will post others.  Please feel free to comment our pix and decide which is Your favorite!

Name: *priZZ*
Age: 22
Hobby: since 2002
Photography: since 2002
Interests: mostly asian species
Equipment: Ricoh Caplio RR30 3,2 megapixel, 3x optical zoom

Today's subject are _Phormictopus_ Pocock, 1901 species. Here is mine:

_Phormictopus cubensis_ Chamberlin, 1917 small juvenile specimen 4th instar







Waiting for You Bro!


----------



## Deschain (Jun 12, 2005)

Gentlemen...obey the rules, and protect your photos at all times. priZZ, are you ready? Incubu5', are you ready? Let's get it on! Ding! Ding! (the ring bell for you non fight fans) 

Oh! priZZ comes out swingin' with a stiff right hand P.cubensis ladies and gentlemen! It appears there will be no testing the waters in this battle of the photo behemoths! The crowd (just me at present), awaits anxiously to see what Incubu5' counter attack will be!

I can tell you this ladies and gentlemen! There are no losers here...nothing but winners in this friendly competition, especially us the spectators.

(addition) It's my 500th post. Yay. Go me.


----------



## priZZ (Jun 12, 2005)

Deschain said:
			
		

> The crowd (just me at present), awaits anxiously to see what Incubu5's counter attack will be!


Me too! Nice reply *Deschain*! Was a big laugh for me! :worship: 

Oh, and BTW, congratz on the 500th!


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 12, 2005)

Name: Incubu5
Age: 01   
Hobby: Since 1997
Photography: Since 2000
Interests: -
Equipment: Nikon D70 6.0 megapixel, Nikkor Micro 60mm lens.







Cheers.


----------



## Deschain (Jun 12, 2005)

This is a tough one...


I like Marcell's presentation and tank decor a bit more...but I think Incubu5's T, is a better subject.

I will have to split it down the middle, and say draw IMO for the first round. 

Great pics guys. Keep 'em coming.  :worship:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## priZZ (Jun 12, 2005)

Yo, *Incubu5*! Dat iz a nice pic of a beautiful and phat T! Bro, keep 'em cuming on the next week. You can choose the next species!


----------



## priZZ (Jun 12, 2005)

Deschain said:
			
		

> This is a tough one...


Personaly I think *Incubu5'* is better, he has the better equipment and more experience! We will see, maybe I can catch him up soon. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Deschain (Jun 12, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Personaly I think *Incubu5'* is better, he has the better equipment and more experience! We will see, maybe I can catch him up soon. Thanks for looking!



As you know, it's not the cam but the photographer.   

And if I was half as good as either of you on your worst day, I'd feel proud! 

No need to thank me for looking...you couldn't make me NOT look. So thanks again to both of you for posting such great pics all the time.  :worship:


----------



## Bearskin10 (Jun 12, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Personaly I think *Incubu5'* is better, he has the better equipment and more experience! We will see, maybe I can catch him up soon. Thanks for looking!


Don't sell yourself short bro I too think they are both great shots and pretty much equal... I vote draw...  Keep um comin.... Greg


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 12, 2005)

@ Deschain - No fair! Marcel cheated. He has a forest nearby to harvest the materials for his photoshoots.  ;P 
That's very true though. It’s not the equipment that matters, it’s the photographer.

@ priZZ - Once again, thanks for the compliments bro. However I personally don't think it’s true that I’m better then you just remember that I’ve also learnt a lot from you.    Just wait till I get the time to make a portable rainforest like yours then the fun will really start.   

@ Bearskin10 - Thanks Greg, you took the words right out of my mouth.

Cheers.


----------



## priZZ (Jun 12, 2005)

Rainforest in Hungary? No way!


----------



## robustum (Jun 12, 2005)

more pics please!!! :worship: 
they are so good!

@priZZ; finde sind einer der besten pics die im netz im umlauf sind  
 best regards Jürgen


----------



## priZZ (Jun 12, 2005)

robustum said:
			
		

> finde sind einer der besten pics die im netz im umlauf sind


Danke *Jürgen*! *Incubu5* seine sind auch nicht ohne. Ich muss mich da schon anstrengen um sein Niveau zu bringen!


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 12, 2005)

Ich wirklich habe keine Idee, was Sie Kerle sagen, aber danke nichtsdestoweniger. Und ja, kann ich nicht ein Wort des Deutschen sprechen. Ich leibe *priZZ*!


----------



## Steven (Jun 12, 2005)

my vote: Incubu5  :clap: 





(he has a cooler avatar  ;P    )


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 12, 2005)

@ Steven - Hahaha, thank you bro, skolos rule forever! ;P Btw i just got your pm. Will reply you in a moment.

Cheers.


----------



## robustum (Jun 12, 2005)

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> Ich wirklich habe keine Idee, was Sie Kerle sagen, aber danke nichtsdestoweniger. Und ja, kann ich nicht ein Wort des Deutschen sprechen. Ich leibe *priZZ*!


Hi, 
that was not bad for the first time  
best regards Jürgen


----------



## Deschain (Jun 12, 2005)

Ich fand es eine Spitze hart, zuerst zu folgen..., aber andererseits spreche ich nicht Deutsches auch nicht! Bitte so verzeihen meinem schlechten grammer.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 12, 2005)

They are both incredible pictures (but you guys already knew that, right ?)

However, if I *had* to choose, I'd go with Marcel's.  There's something about the details that looks really amazing and makes it look almost three dimensional...


----------



## FryLock (Jun 12, 2005)

Damn german talk were's Sheri when we need her .


----------



## becca81 (Jun 12, 2005)

stupot666 said:
			
		

> Hey becca,
> It might just be me but I thought most spiders were three dimensional, apart from when they get trod on! Nice pics though guys
> 
> C ya


In real life, yes.  

However, a picture representation of that spider is 2-dimensional.  Marcel's picture is taken at an angle that makes the spider look, even in a photo, 3-dimensional, instead of just flat.  The shadows in his picture, IMO, add depth that has a very nice effect.


----------



## stupot666 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey becca,
              In all honesty, most of the credit should go to the camera he used, it far outstrips the Ricoh in every way possible and puts Prizz on a back foot straight away!

Talk soon   Stu


----------



## becca81 (Jun 12, 2005)

stupot666 said:
			
		

> Hey becca,
> In all honesty, most of the credit should go to the camera he used, it far outstrips the Ricoh in every way possible and puts Prizz on a back foot straight away!
> 
> Talk soon   Stu


I was talking about PriZZ's picture.  They're both great, but I think PriZZ's is a little better.


----------



## greenfiremajick (Jun 12, 2005)

It's OK if you don't speak German!  We understand.....



			
				Deschain said:
			
		

> Ich fand es eine Spitze hart, zuerst zu folgen..., aber andererseits spreche ich nicht Deutsches auch nicht! Bitte so verzeihen meinem schlechten grammer.


----------



## Deschain (Jun 13, 2005)

FryLock said:
			
		

> Damn german talk were's Sheri when we need her .


Sie war über dem Atlantik als wir aller begonnene sprechende Deutsche am wahrscheinlichsten. Ooops, ahora estoy fijando en español. Mi mal Frylok.  ;P 




@baldpoodle - Did someone spike your root beer?


----------



## Grimlock (Jun 13, 2005)

Deschain said:
			
		

> @baldpoodle - Did someone spike your root beer?


hahha. Thinking the same thing.  

I'm partial to PriZZs' pic.  I can't wait until the next round.  There is going to be a next round right?!   ;P


----------



## priZZ (Jun 13, 2005)

Grimlock said:
			
		

> I'm partial to PriZZs' pic.  I can't wait until the next round.  There is going to be a next round right?!   ;P


Thanks! Of course there will be a next round. The next subject will be_ Poecilotheria formosa_. Keep looking for it on sunday.


----------



## Deschain (Jun 14, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Thanks! Of course there will be a next round. The next subject will be_ Poecilotheria formosa_. Keep looking for it on sunday.


Well I know what I'm doing next Sunday!


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 19, 2005)

Today's subject is Poecilotheria formosa.







Cheers.


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jun 19, 2005)

Deschain said:
			
		

> Sie war über dem Atlantik als wir aller begonnene sprechende Deutsche am wahrscheinlichsten. Ooops, ahora estoy fijando en español. Mi mal Frylok.  ;P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es sind warhscheinlich mehrere hier, die Deutch sprechen koennen, nur um das klar zu machen!    ;P  :}


----------



## priZZ (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice pic Bro! I kinda like it! My turn now! Hope You like it too!  But I have a bigger one, You just have bigger leaves! ;P

Taken under natural light.


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 19, 2005)

Ich mag es nicht, ich liebe es! Das ist ein erstaunliches pix bro! leider seine Nacht hier und ich nicht ein anderes Photo mit natürlichem Tageslicht machen. 

Yea that's true most of my tarantulas are still young, and you win again this time.  :worship: 

Cheers.


----------



## priZZ (Jun 19, 2005)

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> You win again this time.  :worship:


LOL, why again? And wait for those other comments. Maybe Your pic is more popular! Anyways, we're both winners in this competition! :clap:


----------



## morda (Jun 19, 2005)

Awsome pics both of you!

Mine votes: 2:0 for priZZ. 
I'm waiting for next pics!


----------



## becca81 (Jun 19, 2005)

You guys make it so difficult to choose!  

My vote for this one is PriZZ by a tiny bit...


----------



## priZZ (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for Your kind words *Becca* and *Morda*! Next sunday's subject will be _C. fimbratus_.  One of my favorites!


----------



## Deschain (Jun 19, 2005)

It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! And I'm happy to be here for round two ladies and gentlemen! 

@Incubu5 - I think you're right, the natural light played a part in this round. A fantastic pic from you, with a good subject. The background is okay...but doesn't jump out at me. Still I wish my pics were half as good   . Thanks for posting, and I can't wait to see what magic you can work with the fimbriatus! (*hint sub adult/ adult  :drool:  )

@priZZ - What can I say? Another amazing pic, and a better subject than last week. A superb background choice as usual. I was drooling over your last fimbriatus pic, and I expect nothing less than amazing next Sunday. That's a bit more pressure on you Marcel.  ;P 

The first week was very close..._very_ close, a tie 90 to 90. Take Incubu5' subject on priZZ's background...WOW!

This week was easier for me...priZZ wins 90 to 86. The background choice again, and the natural light. 

I want to thank you both again, and I'll be waiting for next Sunday!  :worship:


----------



## versus (Jun 20, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Nice pic Bro! I kinda like it! My turn now! Hope You like it too!  But I have a bigger one, You just have bigger leaves! ;P
> 
> Taken under natural light.


hey Marcel, you mad fella! stop taking those pics will ya?! ;P


----------



## priZZ (Jun 20, 2005)

versus said:
			
		

> hey Marcel, you mad fella! stop taking those pics will ya?! ;P


Sorry, to dissapoint You, but I won't! ;P Thank for looking *versus*, *Deschain*!


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 20, 2005)

@ Deschain - Agreed, perhaps i should also start making pictures in natural light. Oh well, it looks like its back to corkbark for the background.   

Thanks for the kind words all, Marcel is indeed the undisputed winner this time round. Hope you guys don't get bored by the weekly influx of pictures from the both of us. 

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## Deschain (Jun 20, 2005)

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> @ Deschain - Agreed, perhaps i should also start making pictures in natural light.


 I was wondering if the light source should be given in advance, like the species. That's up to you guys though. 



			
				Incubu5 said:
			
		

> Oh well, it looks like its back to corkbark for the background.


As for this week's background, it wasn't a bad choice as you still took a fantastic pic (again I wish mine were half as good), it's just that when compared to Marcel's...his looks like he took that pic somewhere in the wilds of India! That's probably a big thing for alot of us, wanting that natural look in our own tanks, so it appeals to us in pics. 



			
				Incubu5 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kind words all, Marcel is indeed the undisputed winner this time round. Hope you guys don't get bored by the weekly influx of pictures from both of us.
> 
> Cheers,
> Damien.


I would say Marcel is ahead on points, not the winner. A winner requires someone to lose, and as I said before...no losers here bro. As for getting bored? Not a chance. I could look at such awesome pics daily, and not need a diversion...so keep 'em coming!


----------



## MilkmanWes (Jun 21, 2005)

Incubus in the last round.

And since this is a photo competition I am looking more at photography skill and being neutral on specimen.

Here is what made the choice for me, while Prizz used depth of field to mute the distracting background and bring focus to the subject, the focus plane was too shallow and caused the spiders back legs to be slightly out of focus to the rest of the subject. If it was not for that then the composition on Prizz's would have put it ahead.


----------



## priZZ (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi there!



			
				MilkmanWes said:
			
		

> Incubus in the last round.
> 
> And since this is a photo competition I am looking more at photography skill and being neutral on specimen.
> 
> Here is what made the choice for me, while Prizz used depth of field to mute the distracting background and bring focus to the subject, the focus plane was too shallow and caused the spiders back legs to be slightly out of focus to the rest of the subject. If it was not for that then the composition on Prizz's would have put it ahead.


Very competent reply, thank You! And You are right, not just the back legs, even the front legs are blurry, that's the best my lenses can do.  The background was really distracting, that's why I used PS to blur it.


----------



## aftershock (Jun 21, 2005)

I say: 1-1


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 21, 2005)

@ Deschain - Very nicely written there mate. Marcel does indeed take the extra effort to portray his subjects in a naturalistic manner; which is a big plus when it comes to show-casing his specimens, as it give us the little slice of tropical paradise that most of us yearn for.

@ MilkmanWes - Hey, thank you for your insights on the topic, a little constructive criticism really makes for a refreshing change from the "nice picture!" comments. However I feel that Marcel is a little handicapped in this area as my photo rig has a distinct advantage over his.

Ergo, I personally think that for him to produce images of such quality with his supposedly "inferior" set-up shows the level of skill that he possesses. Just imagine what he could do with a decent SLR kit.   

@ aftershock - Thank you for the compliments. 

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## Mendi (Jun 21, 2005)

Need more pictures before I can decide... So get posting, and I'll start voting


----------



## priZZ (Jun 25, 2005)

Mendi said:
			
		

> Need more pictures before I can decide... So get posting, and I'll start voting


We will!

Sorry, for disapointing everybody, but this sunday's subject will be _P. rufilata_ instead of _C. fimbratus_.


----------



## Deschain (Jun 26, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> We will!
> 
> Sorry, for disapointing everybody, but this sunday's subject will be _P. rufilata_ instead of _C. fimbratus_.



What? Why? How come? No...it can't be! I'm still looking forward to seeing the new pics today, but I do wish it was the fimbriatus.    At least it's still an O.W.   ;P


----------



## priZZ (Jun 26, 2005)

Don't wanna let You wait longer...


----------



## Sean (Jun 26, 2005)

My favorite OW species...IMO the best looking pokie(rufilata).


----------



## priZZ (Jun 26, 2005)

Sean said:
			
		

> My favorite OW species...IMO the best looking pokie(rufilata).


Yeah they are stunning and also lovely calm. But IMHO _subfusca_ and _metallica_ look better! 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 26, 2005)

My turn now.  







Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## Conan (Jun 26, 2005)

Both are beautiful pics. I like the background that incubu5 used better


----------



## priZZ (Jun 26, 2005)

I like also *Incubu5'* more! ;P


----------



## versus (Jun 26, 2005)

i would say Prizz really done a good job in this photography... and he's just using his cam with 3.2megapixel..
as for the p.formosa pic that he took, the compostion was excellent! and it really give a very relax feeling when i 1st saw the picture and it's not easy to have a formosa to just sit and lie straight on that piece of leave just for you to take a pic...    

as for the rufilata, i would say although the background might not be that interesting but i would rate Prizz's pic too.. because the 2 elements in the picture, which is the rufilata and the corkbark...blends really well and it was a perfect camoufladge i would say...   well done, Prizz!


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jun 26, 2005)

For what it's worth, I'd rate this week a tie! Great pictures provided by both of you! Thanks for sharing!  :clap:  :worship:


----------



## priZZ (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi *versus*!

Thanks for Your kind comment, but I know I'm in advantage because You are my friend. So it's obvious You vote for me!  



			
				versus said:
			
		

> ... and he's just using his cam with 3.2megapixel..


The effective number of megapixel is not that important. More important is the optical zoom, good macro settings, and that's exactly what the D70 has...



> it's not easy to have a formosa to just sit and lie straight on that piece of leave just for you to take a pic...


You won't believe it, but it is easy. ;P It took about just 1 minute to get the _formosa_ in that position. 

Anyways, I'm very flattered, thanks for Your compliments! Keep looking forward to make You feel to visit this thread next sunday!


----------



## Anthony (Jun 26, 2005)

In my opinion you both are winners. thanks for sharing


----------



## Deschain (Jun 26, 2005)

Although I was looking forward to the fimbriatus...these are great pics.

This is another difficult choice (as they all have been). The subjects are almost identical. The background choices are very similar too. It could almost come down to whether or not you like the T to face left or face right!

This round by my card goes to Damien (if I may?), 93-91. 

@Damien - The pic seems so crisp! Every inch of the T looks to be in focus. A great job.  :clap: And I look forward to next week's entry. 

@Macel - You always post great pics. This week is no different. 

I must say...the piece of corkbark, in the bottom right background for some reason kept pulling my eye away from the T...and I'm not sure if it's just me, but some of the T seems a bit out of focus. Maybe that's due to the extra corkbark drawing my attention, or the foreground corkbark being so close in color and shading as the T? I don't know...I'm no photographer, but that's what my eyes see. And guess what? It's _STILL_ better than mine!   

Thanks again to both for taking the time and spending the effort for all of our enjoyment. I'll be paitiently waiting for next Sunday's additions. 

ps. I didn't see next week's species...have you agreed on one yet and forgot to post it...or is it still being discussed?

                                                                           Des.


----------



## priZZ (Jun 26, 2005)

Anthony said:
			
		

> In my opinion you both are winners. thanks for sharing


True, how true! Thanks for looking Dude!



			
				Deschain said:
			
		

> @Damien - The pic seems so crisp! Every inch of the T looks to be in focus. A great job.  And I look forward to next week's entry.


Dat's true. Dat's because he can set the F-Stop manually, which I can't...  



> @Marcel - I must say...the piece of corkbark, in the bottom right background for some reason kept pulling my eye away from the T...and I'm not sure if it's just me, but some of the T seems a bit out of focus. Maybe that's due to the extra corkbark drawing my attention, or the foreground corkbark being so close in color and shading as the T? I don't know...I'm no photographer, but that's what my eyes see.


Very good cought and described. You are true in all points... sadly the bark was too small for the pic... LOL. The _rufilata_ is indeed a bit out of focus, but just the legs again. See my answer about the F-Stop above... that's why I'll never completely get focused a T with my Ricoh. Maybe if I'll get a DSLR too.

Thanks again for looking!


----------



## priZZ (Jun 26, 2005)

Deschain said:
			
		

> ps. I didn't see next week's species...have you agreed on one yet and forgot to post it...or is it still being discussed?


LOL! Let us surprise You!


----------



## morda (Jun 26, 2005)

1:2 For priZZ 

Next week species - maybe something burrowing?


----------



## Deschain (Jun 26, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> LOL! Let us surprise You!


   Fair enough!



> Maybe if I'll get a DSLR too.


With the quality, and visual appeal your pics _already_ have...adding a DSLR = speechless drooling.

What brand/ model would you get?



> that's why I'll never completely get focused a T with my Ricoh


I honestly believe it only stood out to me this week because of the corkbark. It's really an almost perfect camouflage, and I think blends/bleeds (is that the right term?  ), too much for what your purpose was here. I hate talking about something so minor in an otherwise nice pic.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm not a photographer, but I can appreciate great photos. Both of you are somewhat unique in that you take the time to get the picture 'just right'. I am impressed with everything so far. I really liked round 3 in that it reminded me of those 'hidden' pictures...the rufies are so well camoflagued, you really had to look for them! It's a definate tie for me on that one. As for the formosa, you just can't get any better than Prizz's picture. The posture of the T, combined with the shape of the plant is just perfect. 
Round 1 was a tie for me too, with me liking the background better on Prizz's pic, and the actual spider better with Incubus's pic.
Thanks for sharing with us, keep them coming!


----------



## priZZ (Jun 26, 2005)

morda said:
			
		

> 1:2 For priZZ
> 
> Next week species - maybe something burrowing?


Thanks Mate! Something burrowing?  Something Theraphosidae for sure! LOL  Surprise surprise...



			
				Deschain said:
			
		

> What brand/ model would you get?


That will take time (within 1 or 2 month only, I hope!) but if I wanna get an DSLR then it would be the Canon EOS350D (if I would have more money the 20D... if I would have too much money the 1D Mark II LOL) or the Nikon D70 (same as *Incubu5'*) with Sigma 105 mm macro lens.



> It's really an almost perfect camouflage, and I think blends/bleeds (is that the right term?  ), too much for what your purpose was here.


It was planned so to show You how their interesting colorisation can hide them.



			
				Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing with us, keep them coming!


Thank You for Your opinion and also for looking. I'm glad You like our pix! BTW where is *Sheri* I miss her! :8o


----------



## Mendi (Jun 27, 2005)

Dangit!!! I'm just voting for the both of you... Only thing I can do when I can't decide   :wall:  :clap:


----------



## T.Raab (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi,

i like the pictures of both photographes. The only negate point for me is the "over-sharpness" of Marcels pictures. 
The arrangement of both photographs photos is very good, the light fits and the boarder also. 

Hope to see more.


----------



## Raqua (Jun 27, 2005)

Marcel, If I knew you were going to do rufilata, I might have taken some of mine ... Just to mess your competition a bit ... 
Maybe I would anyway ...


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 27, 2005)

@ *Deschain* - Hey there, thank you for the kind words. I do have a feeling that you won't be disappointed by next week's subject.  

@ *priZZ* - Hey bro, all the best in getting a DSlr. I'm with Deschain here, with your current level of expertise; I can hardly wait to see what kind of pictures you will be able to take with better equipment.  :drool: 

@ *Immortal_sin* - Thank you for looking and commenting, hope you had as much fun viewing, as we did taking them.

@ [b[Mendi[/b] - Glad we did not disappoint you with the pictures. Thanks for the compliments.

@ *T.Raab* - Hi Timo, thanks for viewing. While I might not be a fan of overly-sharp pictures, I personally feel that sharpness of Marcel's pictures works well to accentuate the finer details of the subject; which ultimately adds more depth to the general picture (excuse the pun).

By the way, that is a really nice and informative website you have. I especially liked the gallery section, and I must say, your photo-taking skills are excellent. Can't wait for the English version to be ready.   

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## priZZ (Jul 3, 2005)

Yo get ready for the next round (which I will loose, I'm sure...). We are just waiting for You *Incubu5*! Your turn first!


----------



## Deschain (Jul 3, 2005)

Yep...just waiting for Incubu5. I tried to catch the pics early, but now I'll have to wait until later today to see this week's submissions (fight pun).   

It's worth the wait.




			
				priZZ said:
			
		

> which I will loose, I'm sure...


  
Let us look before you give away this week. Who knows...maybe you got a decent pic this time?    ;P


----------



## Lateralus (Jul 3, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, here you go. 







(Guess you already saw that coming eh Deschain.   )

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## priZZ (Jul 3, 2005)

OMG! I knew it! Nice work Bro! :worship: Excellent setup brilliant pic as allways.

Here is mine (like I said before I'll loose this round).


----------



## vespa_bicolor (Jul 3, 2005)

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't really decide for the previous rounds. But this time, I would vote yours anytime. Well thought set up    The leaf litter somehow goes so well with the subject. Nice muted colour combination too.

priZZ's photo isn't bad either.


----------



## Lateralus (Jul 3, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> OMG! I knew it! Nice work Bro! :worship: Excellent setup brilliant pic as allways.
> 
> Here is mine (like I said before I'll loose this round).


Danke bro, you flatter me. I much prefer your pictures as always. Let's not be so quick to judge and wait and see what the others have to say.



			
				vespa_bicolor said:
			
		

> Couldn't really decide for the previous rounds. But this time, I would vote yours anytime. Well thought set up    The leaf litter somehow goes so well with the subject. Nice muted colour combination too.
> 
> priZZ's photo isn't bad either.


Thanks for the compliments bro. Dammit! I’m going to miss that tripod. 

Ps: All your tripods are belong to us. SELL IT TO MEEEEE!!!  

Cheers.


----------



## robustum (Jul 3, 2005)

and the vote gos to Damien  :clap: 
best regards Jürgen


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jul 3, 2005)

FANTASTIC pictures 
I think I'll have to give a *slight* edge to Incubus5 on this one...the composition is PERFECT.
However, I really do like the contrasting green in Prizz's picture and the spider looks very nice and crisp.
You guys really take some incredible photos


----------



## priZZ (Jul 3, 2005)

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> You guys really take some incredible photos


Thanks! I think next week is the last week! You all seem a little bit bored by our game!


----------



## becca81 (Jul 3, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Thanks! I think next week is the last week! You all seem a little bit bored by our game!


No!  It's great!  

I've liked priZZ's better the first two weeks, but I think that Damien's gets my vote for this week.  The background goes very nicely with the specimen!


----------



## Deschain (Jul 3, 2005)

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> Guess you already saw that coming eh Deschain.
> 
> Cheers,
> Damien.


I had an idea, but didn't want to jinx myself.

Wow bro! What can I say? That is stunning. It looks like you really put alot of effort into this pic, and it's just about perfect. In fact it's my second favorite fimbriatus shot to date. A beautiful subject. :drool: One of the best uses of background I've seen. More :drool: 

If it's cool, I'd like to grab it for my desktop...  


@priZZ - I like the subject (pretty obvious huh?). The "pose" is different, but in a good way. I actually like your pose a bit more than Incubu5' this week. It reminds me of how my fimbriatus moves around, tentatively looking for food near her burrow.

I also like the plants/leaves...it's an almost perfect complimentary color to her purple tones. 

I'm not real crazy about the background/substrate choice though. I had really high expectations from you, because your last fimbriatus (black and white with a "square of color"), pic was/is my favorite to date, and it's probably not fair to expect such an amazing pic as that one every time. And I'm not bored in the least! If you guys are, then I guess we'll have to accept it, but I really enjoy the pics...and honestly look forward to them all week. 

This week's score

Incubu5 - 96 
priZZ     - 91

Many, many thanks again to you both for taking the time to entertain us.  :worship:


----------



## Jetzie (Jul 3, 2005)

would say Incubu5 got it this week, with the nice leave litter background and the pretty nice pose he got the frim at


----------



## priZZ (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks all for Your comments! If I would be an "outsider" I would also vote on *Incubu5'* picture! It's simply stunning. Maybe next week, eh?


----------



## Lateralus (Jul 4, 2005)

This is really going to sound repetitive so please bear with it.   

@ *robustum* - Thanks for the compliments Jürgen.

@ *Immortal_sin* - Thank you for the comments, glad you liked the pictures.  

@ *becca81* - Thank you for looking, for what it's worth; I preferred the contrast and crisp details of Marcel's picture.  

@ *Deschain* - Thanks mate, you flatter me.   I agree; Marcel's former picture of the fimbriatus still remains one of the most stunning pictures of this species I’ve ever seen. Btw, you have pm.   

@ *Jetzie* - This cannot be.. Who are you and what have you done to the Jetzie I know!   

@ *priZZ* - Maybe bro, maybe. 

Phiew, glad that's over. If I ever have to say another thank you for the next 10 hours I’m going to kill myself. 

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 4, 2005)

Amazing thing when colors actually work out.  Great selection with the leaves.  Do you have any formal art training?


----------



## Lateralus (Jul 4, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Amazing thing when colors actually work out.  Great selection with the leaves.  Do you have any formal art training?


Thank you for the compliments Dwayne (guess the statement I made about the "thank you's" has just flown out of the window.)

As a matter of fact, yes; I was schooled in illustrations on both traditional and digital media.

Cheers.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 4, 2005)

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact, yes; I was schooled in illustrations on both traditional and digital media.
> 
> Cheers.


Well it shows, my friend. Great job!  Wish I had the time and supplies for this. I'd be joining your competiton.


----------



## Lateralus (Jul 4, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Well it shows, my friend. Great job!  Wish I had the time and supplies for this. I'd be joining you competiton.


Thank you for the kind words bro. Given the excellent standards of your photography, if you did; you would probably be giving me and Marcel a run for our money.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 4, 2005)

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the kind words bro. Given the excellent standards of your photography, if you did; you would probably be giving me and Marcel a run for our money.


Well, tell me what the next T is you are going to photograph and I will try and squeeze it in my schedule (PM me). Hopefully I will have the T and at the right size.  I am sure I do though. Time for professional Dwayne to surface!


----------



## vespa_bicolor (Jul 4, 2005)

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments bro. Dammit! I’m going to miss that tripod.
> 
> Ps: All your tripods are belong to us. SELL IT TO MEEEEE!!!
> 
> Cheers.


Hahaha....with your skill and your equipment, you don't need that tripod to produce excellent pics! I'm more interested to see what ideas for background you'll come up with next


----------



## robustum (Jul 5, 2005)

Round 5,   fight      

best regards Jürgen


----------



## priZZ (Jul 9, 2005)

OK folks this is our last subject. _Poecilotheria regalis_! I think You gonna love this but it's also not my best shot... anyways this is/was the last week so enjoy!







This was my turn. I'm waiting for Your incredible work again *Incubu5*!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 9, 2005)

Okay, so Incubu5 invited me to join in on this last challenge, so here is Holley's (Immortal_Sin) Poecilothera regalis, freshly molted female.  We took her out earlier and took some shot of her everywhere, but this one stood out the most.







Enjoy!  I lovely the effective usage of shadowing in yours priZZ.  Great Job!  Let's see what Incubu5 has got!


----------



## Deschain (Jul 9, 2005)

Is it just me, or is it a day early?   Not that I'm complaining...


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jul 9, 2005)

Deschain said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or is it a day early?   Not that I'm complaining...


It is, but whatever.  I am just following their lead.


----------



## Deschain (Jul 9, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> It is, but whatever.  I am just following their lead.


It was more towards priZZ, because he posted first...so no sweat. I was just curious.


----------



## Lateralus (Jul 10, 2005)

Very nice pictures both of you have. My turn to close up this thread now. 







Thank you all for looking and commenting, it was interesting to see the different techniques utilized by both Marcel and Dwayne.

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## robustum (Jul 10, 2005)

And the point goes toooooo ; Damien
best regards Jürgen


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 10, 2005)

You all have great pics, but on the whole I too would vote for Damien


----------



## becca81 (Jul 10, 2005)

I want a poster made of priZZ's photo!    

They are different styles and I don't think I can actually decide this week.  Usually ones appeals to me a little more, but they are both awesome!  Congrats to both of you!   :clap:


----------



## Deschain (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm refusing to vote...then contest can't end. At least in my head.   

This week, priZZ -96
            Incubu5 -93
      SpiderMan2 -368

Which on my card makes this not only a draw on rounds...but weirdly on points as well.  :? 

Week:1 = Draw
Week:2 = priZZ 90 - Incubu5 86 
Week:3 = priZZ 91 - Incubu5 93 
Week:4 = priZZ 91 - Incubu5 96 
Week:5 = priZZ 96 - Incubu5 93 
-------------------------------
         priZZ 368 -Incubu5 368 

Thanks again to both of you (and you as well Dwayne), for your time, effort and most importantly great pics.  :worship:


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jul 10, 2005)

a big huge thank you again to Incubus and Prizz for sharing all these incredible photos with us! I can appreciate it even more after herding the P regalis around for 1/2 hour trying to get her to pose for Dwayne's camera! What we learned is that flash really messes up the photo, as does any TINY movement (a tripod would help alot!). Also, your camera is only as good as the photographer 
Thanks again guys!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 11, 2005)

Well, first I just have to say.. :clap:  :worship: 
Thank you for such amazing pictures! I have waited til the end to post my votes. I must say, they were each and every one of them an awesome picture. 

Week one: Prizz
Week two: Prizz (hard choice on that one)
Week three: Incubu5
Week four: Incubu5
Week five: Incubu5 (Prizz's photo while artistically superior, was not quite as crisp to me, and just didn't show off the specimen as nicely as Incubu5.)

So overall, my vote goes to Incubu5. And Dwayne, your photo was awesome as well! Hopefully you guys will do this again, I think it was enjoyed by all!


----------



## Larkin (Jul 11, 2005)

P.cubensis -> priZZ
P.formosa -> priZZ
P.rufilata -> it's very hard to choose, 1:1
Ch.fimbratus -> Incubu5
P.regalis -> Incubu5

so.... 3:3 and I think you did it on purpose ;P

fimbratus & regalis by Incubu5 and formosa by priZZ are very impressive
great job guys!


----------



## priZZ (Jul 11, 2005)

Thank You all for looking! Maybe we will start another thread if I'll get my D70 (maybe november, december)! And that will be than a fair competition!


----------



## Lateralus (Jul 12, 2005)

Once again, thank you all for taking the time to view, comment and vote in this thread. 

Things should get pretty interesting once Marcel gets his Dslr.   

Cheers.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jul 12, 2005)

How did I miss this thread..

Oh I know I dont get out of the Questions page / water hole/ or the PIT very often..


GREAT pics..

ALL have their own merrit !!

I really liked these photos..

Thanks


----------



## priZZ (Mar 20, 2009)

God, I miss those days! Thanks for all those kind replies!


----------

